# Creamy Cucumber Salad



## griz400 (Aug 27, 2017)

This is my wife's recipe that we have made since we got married , Real simple she says....

1 large cucumber peeled and sliced 

1/2 chunked up tomato 

1/2 medium size onion ( sliced to your liking )

vinegar

3-4 tablespoons of Miracle Whip

3 tablespoons sugar  a little more or less.. add and taste 

put in bowl sliced up cucumber add vinegar, just pour all over cucumber and stir it all up and let it soak for 10 minutes, 

then drain off the vinegar , add onion, tomatoes, and Miracle Whip , stir up real good, add the sugar and stir up alot more,remember,add to taste with the sugar ..  it will start getting creamier ,,cover with saran wrap, refrigerate for a couple hrs ...serve ... salt and pepper to taste ...













IMG_0538.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 27, 2017






some people in her family,add sunflower seeds to the top, and bacon bites ... we like it plain ,,,enjoy


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2017)

Very similar to what the wife makes.


----------



## griz400 (Aug 27, 2017)

Alot of us here have a similar recipe ,,, was just sharing ours ..


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks great griz, thanks for sharing your recipe!   Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2017)

No problem.  We will try it.


----------



## joe black (Aug 27, 2017)

I like to use sweet pickle cubes and the vinegar from that.  I also chunk up some cabbage and we call it cucumber slaw.  Anything that starts with tomato and cucumber will always turn out great.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks good, bet I would like it... Will have to try it.

I make similar, cucumbers, maters and onions, just with Italian Dressing and Balsamic vinegar


----------



## griz400 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone, its just a simple, good, cold salad ...........


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2017)

Gonna have to try your recipe!

It looks real good!

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 28, 2017)

Classic! That is one of my favorite toppings that goes on fish tacos! Everything is cubed though and add a bit of fresh dill.


----------



## griz400 (Aug 28, 2017)

Just remember to stir it all thoroughly, and after a couple hours in fridge, stir it all up real good as well ... salt and pepper to taste


----------



## whistech (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for posting the recipe.  Sounds delicious and I will be trying it.    Point for something new to try.


----------



## magman (Sep 7, 2017)

We make the same salad. I like to take small new potatoes from the garden boil and smash with a fork on my plate with a little butter then top with the dressing.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 7, 2017)

seems I just dip everything that we are eating with dinner into it  lol ...


----------



## disco (May 16, 2021)

Thanks for this recipe. Big like!


----------

